# Feeding springtails and the flooding method



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

I read in another post about the flooding method, I asked this question there but didn't get an answer, I have my springtails and want to put them in my viv. Please help.

When using the flooding method, to seed my viv and/or start a new culture. Do I leave the water in the container? I assume no, how do I drain the water out without dumping out all of the springtails?

Is mushrooms the best thing to feed them? Can I use something that I might have in my fridge or cupboards.?

Thanks


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Flood it and then use a spoon to scoop out spoonfulls of springtails.
I have been feeding my springs omega one fish food and they boom like crazy, you can also feed baby cereal. Mushrooms are good too.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Fill the container so you have about 2 inches of water ( I use distilled water) on the bottom. Dump carefully leaving about an inch over water in the culture for humidity. I feed my springs mushrooms because they are easily obtainable. Once your tank cycles you won't have to feed them. They will feed on decaying leaves, frog poop. They will eat things that mold and rot


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

I have Omega one, Flakes or pellets?

After you scoop out some of the springtails do you just leave the water in the culture?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

When keeping springtails on charcoal, you typically want to leave about an inch of water in the culture at all times. Just add more water to the culture to flood the springs, and pour out the excess into your viv, until the water level in the culture returns to about an inch.


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

jeffr said:


> Fill the container so you have about 2 inches of water ( I use distilled water) on the bottom. Dump carefully leaving about an inch over water in the culture for humidity. I feed my springs mushrooms because they are easily obtainable. Once your tank cycles you won't have to feed them. They will feed on decaying leaves, frog poop. They will eat things that mold and rot


My tank is cycled, I have some springs in it. More curious about the actual culture. thx


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

Keep an inch of water in your culture at all times to keep up humidity.
When you want to move your springtails to your viv or to a new culture, bring the water level up to 2 inches. Then, carefully pour out about half of the springtails in the culture, leaving about 1 inch of water again.


----------

